# Susanville Symphony - Opinions please



## SurFan30 (May 8, 2009)

Hi all.  I'm not very knowledgeable about classical music performances, so I was hoping you all could give me your thoughts on this performance. It's by the Susanville Symphony, conducted by Ben Wade...who is currently a contestant on the reality show Survivor.

Is it any good? Is it just okay? Is it terrible?

Are they in rhythm? Do maestro's usually dance around and ham it up for the audience?
I assume this would be a good place to ask. I imagine this board is filled with knowledgeable people. I really don't know enough about it to make an informed decision. I'd really appreciate any and all responses. I'm looking for an honest assessment...a review.

*Heather Leri performs Bizet's Habanera from Carmen with the Susanville Symphony Society*





Also, I hope this was the correct forum to post in. If it was not, I am sorry. I hope to get some feedback. Thank You


----------



## vavaving (Apr 20, 2009)

SurFan30 said:


> Is it any good? Is it just okay? Is it terrible?


In a word, dumbfounding.


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

If you like it, then like it and don't ask that kind of question to the snobbery-tribunal


----------



## Margaret (Mar 16, 2009)

Honestly?

If that was a group of amateurs I'd say not bad. She certainly sings it much better than I do. 

If that's supposed to be a professional symphony then it was terrible. Habanera is one of the sexiest, most sensual arias ever written. It should be performed so that if a match were anywhere near the singer it would spontaneously burst into flame. She said the words and hit the notes, but didn't have the emotion behind it. And the orchestration was bizarre. I've heard a number of recordings of this and have (once) seen the opera live. I've never heard such an obtrusive and overwhelming use of percussion. He just didn't get the balance of the instruments correct. No, I've never seen a conductor make himself such a part of the performance in that way. Typically the conductor is supposed to focus the attention on the soloist, not try to steal the scene. (And in a real opera performance the conductor would be unseen down in the pit with the rest of the orchestra.) But the audience seemed to enjoy it. And I guess he knows his audience.

But "Susanville Symphony Society" makes me think this is less professional symphony and more amateur.

It all depends on context. I've been dragged to some all volunteer church music nights to sit through what I thought was a two hour prelude of purgatory the performances were so bad. But I wasn't a church member and the other people who were in the congregation enjoyed themselves thoroughly and raved about it.

Most of the people who go to this kind of stuff enjoy it. They know the performers. The audience certainly enjoyed it, jumping up at the end. That's what really counts. Not how it compares to professional recording or the local opera who hires professional singers for all the main roles.

If you want to hear it well done check out these:

has a chorus backing the singer





solo singer (course that singer is the sublime Maria Callas so she's got the advantage over Heather Leri)


----------



## Margaret (Mar 16, 2009)

I've been trying to find this sizzling video of Habanera I saw on TV a few years ago. Haven't found it but I found these.

I actually prefer a lower voice for Carmen. High sopranos just can't bring the sensuality to the role that it needs:





She has the perfect Carmen attitude: "When I'm through with you, I'll throw you away like used cigarette, grind you into the dirt and leave you lying there. _And you know what?_ You _know_ this is what I'm going to do to you and *you will still fall for me*." That IS Carmen.





Oh, and all women who play Carmen should look like they're about to spill out of their dresses.

Now when *I* sing Habanera it comes out sounding a lot like this version by the Muppets


----------



## wolf (May 16, 2009)

Margaret said:


> ...If that's supposed to be a professional symphony then it was terrible....


Actually that's the sad truth. They have to practise and one day perhaps...But as it is now, it's absolutely awful, lol.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

haha
that was hilarious, the instruments are out of tune, everything is misplaced and conductor is just a clown. Yet they received standing ovations...


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

OK, well, I think I should say that I think it's great that the community of Susanville (wherever that is!) is making a good effort to get their local musicians together to create something of a local orchestra. I'm sure this is a small town and "cream of the crop" musicians are probably not easy to come by. So, despite the obvious problems the would have in accomplishing a world class sound due to the town's lack of world class musicians, the are giving it a go anyway. As a result, they are promoting music in their area and are doing the community a service. Bravo for that alone! And who knows, if they keep it up, perhaps they will improve as an ensemble and rock us all the next time we see a YouTube clip. I say to the Susanville Symphony: Good on you and keep it up.

Having said all of that, there were definitely some out of tune instruments here, notably in the woodwinds. I'm surprised the conductor or performers never caught this. Maybe if they practice/perform in that church, there is something acoustic going on where the cannot hear it "in the pit," but it is noticeable in playback from a devce recording the sound from a distance. I would strongly recommend that they record their practice sessions and play them back so the can hear these mistakes from the vantage point of the audience and that should improve their sound. Honestly, with some polish, I think this group could sound pretty good.

The singer was very good, I thought, though her French pronunciation was a litle strange.

The conductor's antics of coming off the podium and interacting with (or annoying?) the singer I'm sure was meant to be cute, but come on. The carrying on of the conductor is distracting at best and it causes the audience to laugh and thus become distracted during the performance. I think this is not fair to the singer and the performers to have their efforts turned into a background for the indulgent monkey business of the conductor. Maybe this is the root of the orchestra's problems: if this is how the condutor acts during practice sessions, no wonder the musicians are off! Not saying music has to be this dour, staid experience, but I think a conductor who takes his role seriously is more apt to take his band seriously, and the results of their efforst should be obvious.

Long story short, with some serious refinement, this could be a completely competant local ensemble. Of course, it will never be the LA Phil or the Cocertgebouw, but that's not the point. My best wishes to this group.


----------

